# Bildwiederholrate Prüfprogramm



## alibaba_nbg (9. März 2004)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand ein Tool empfehlen (für W2k) welches mir die aktuelle Bildwiederholrate des Monitors angezeigt?

Ich hatte schon das Tool Flimmer.exe, jedoch zeigt dieses bei mir ständig utopische Werte an.


----------



## Carndret (10. März 2004)

Das erfährst du doch auch von Windows.
Auf dem Desktop Rechtsklick-> Eigenschaften -> Einstellungen -> Erweitert -> Monitor. Dort steht die eingestellte Hz-Zahl und ich nehme mal an die stimmt dann auch...

edit: was hast du denn für eine Grafikkarte? Und warum willst du es so genau wissen? Zum einstellen für eine exakte Frequenz gibt es nämlich genug Tools. Ansonsten, wenn der Monitor noch nicht so alt ist, einfach mal das OSD Menü aufrufen.


----------



## alibaba_nbg (10. März 2004)

Genau darum geht es ja bei der Geschichte, ich wollte mal prüfen ob die eingestellte Herzzahl unter Windows auf wirklich eingehalten wird. 

Mein Monitor flackert ab und an vom feinsten, aber in den Systemeinstellungen steht das Ding auf 85 Hz. Im OSD dagegen werden 60 Hz angezeigt und die Flimmer.exe zeigt nur einen Wert von 53 Hz an   ! Deswegen wollte nich nochmal mit einem anderen Tool testen. Das komische ist, dass das Flackern nur ab und an auftritt. 

Der Monitor ist allerdings auch nicht mehr der Neuste. Aber die lieben Arbeitgeber ...


----------



## fluessig (11. März 2004)

In der Regel kann man dem OSD immer vertrauen. Programme wie SiSoft Sandra sollten Dir aber auch darüber auskunft geben können. 
Tipp: Am besten erkennt man das flimmern wenn man frontal zum Monitor sitzt und dann seinen Kopf zur Seite dreht bis man ihn nur noch mit einem Auge sieht.


----------



## Erpel (11. März 2004)

Mein OSD (Samtron) zeigt 53,7 kHz und 60Hz an. In der 
Systemsteuerung sind 75 eingestellt.
Was stimmt denn nun.(53 sind verdammt wenig das müsste man deutlich merken oder?)


----------



## server (11. März 2004)

Hi,

Sandra2004 zeigt mir an, dass die Herz von der Auflösung abhängen.
Obwohl ich im Windows alles mögliche einstellen kann....


----------



## Carndret (11. März 2004)

Vielleicht musst du mal versuchen es beim Grafikkartentreiber einzustellen. Kann ja sein, dass der mehr 'Macht' hat. Ansonsten mal Powerstrip ausprobieren. Bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher was das Ding alles kann, aber ich glaub es war sehr viel  .

Ich kann das mit der Frequenz bei mir "leider" nicht testen, da TFTs immer mit 60Hz laufen  .


----------

